# How should I chose a better phone recovery software ?



## Ryanspacey (Apr 15, 2015)

I lost all of my data in the phone, my photos, my contacts, family videos, Just because I play my phone in the bathroom, I am sad. I just tried to ask if the data can be recovered ? someone said it is possible ,so I found two soft wares, one is Jihosoft phone recovery ,another one is easeus recovery ,I don't know if there are different between this two soft wares ? easeus seems to be a little expensive, I think they have the same functions, right ?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

you can try it, but if you lost the data and it wasn't backed up, there aren't any guarantees.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

if the data was on any type of card, you can pull the card, insert it into your computer and do a regular recovery using recuva, which is free.

http://www.piriform.com/recuva


----------



## Ryanspacey (Apr 15, 2015)

www.jihosoft.com It is !!!


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

iPhones backup to iTunes or iCloud depending on what you pick.

Windows phones can backup to OneDrive.

Android phones backup to your Google account and can back up pictures to any number of sites like Facebook, Google+, and Flickr.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

If the phone you're using is running Android OS (any latest version), you can perform recovery on the Android App itself, Find it here. Make sure that you won't use or save data to the problem device as it'll permanently overwrite the deleted stuff.

Good luck.


----------

